# FPS im Keller? Pc zu schwach etc?



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels,
Also hab´n kleines Problem.. egal was ich Spiele, irgenwie sind die FPS immer im Keller .. hier mal die Pc konfiguration:

 MB:ASRock K8Upgrade-NF3
CPU: AMD Sempron, 1600 MHz (8 x 200) 2800+
Graka:ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP (RV630)
Ram:  DDR SDRAM Kingston K 1GB 2x 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium

Wobei ich anmerken muss das der Pc vorher nur als Office Pc in gebrauch war und somit auch nicht so stark ausgestattet ist.

Ich bin absoluter Hardware Anfänger, und würde mich freuen wenn jemand Ideen hätte was man machen könnte.. 

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl läuft. Auf den Höchsten Auflösungen ruckelt zwar ab und an aber es Läuft. 
Auch Call of Duty 4 (1) läuft..
Call of Duty World at War 10-15 FPS
Wolfenstein auch 2-15 FPS =(

Hatte zwar in mehreren foren schonmal gefragt, aber ich frag vorher nochmal hier 

Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe einfach bescheid sagen dann wird´s nachgereicht.. falls das hier der falsche Bereich ist bitte verschieben 

gruß Vogelfrei


----------



## ATImania (29. Dezember 2009)

joa der PC ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen 

Also um es kurz und knapp zu sagen, dein PC ist viel zu schwach um Spiele wie World at War oder Modern Warfare richtig gut zum laufen zu bringen. AGP ist schon mehr oder weniger ausgestorben genau wie der Sockel A deines CPUs! 

Für ca. 250 - 300€ könntest du dir aber schon was neues vernünftiges an Hardware zusammen kaufen.


----------



## Kalkleiste (29. Dezember 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> joa der PC ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen
> 
> Also um es kurz und knapp zu sagen, dein PC ist viel zu schwach um Spiele wie World at War oder Modern Warfare richtig gut zum laufen zu bringen. AGP ist schon mehr oder weniger ausgestorben genau wie der Sockel A deines CPUs!
> 
> Für ca. 250 - 300€ könntest du dir aber schon was neues vernünftiges an Hardware zusammen kaufen.



Dem stimme ich zu. Falls du dir ein neues Sys zusammen stellen willst, dann kannste und mal dein budget usw nennen, dann können wir dir auch helfen. (Aber unter Alternate gibt es auch einen PC Konfig. , Gibt noch weitere seiten z.b Mindfactory)
Wenn du aber nur aufrüsten willst aus welchen grund auch immer, solltest du bei ebay nach dem AMD Athlon MP ausschau halten. Der geht meistens für 30 € weg, das is n 2 Kerner mit 1,0 Ghz - 2.1 Ghz @ stock, aber da kann man ja noch etwas an der Taktschraube drehen.
eBay: amd athlon mp, Computer, Athlon XP-M
Für AGP Hmm mindestens 128er Speicheranbindung  (is glaube ich auch das Maximum für die teile)
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS
Ohh welch Nostalgie 
Achso und Welcome to the jungle ähh... forum


----------



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

hab ich mir schon gedacht das die krücke zu schwach is 

hm.. 300 euro?

danke für´s willkommen heißen ^^

gruß


----------



## ATImania (29. Dezember 2009)

joa also im Bereich um die 300€ bekommst du schon ein relativ gutes AM2+ Board mit einem vernünsftigen Dual -oder Triple Core von AMD. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht der absolute Highend gamer bist oder?? Dann würde evtl. auch ein relativ günstiger AMD Athlon X2 7750+ (2,7 GHz) für dich in frage kommen. Liegen vom Preis her zwischen 50 - 60€.

Als Grafikkarte könntest du entweder zwischen einer Radeon HD 4770 / 4850 oder 4870 wählen oder wenn es nVidia sein soll, dann evtl. eine GTS 250?? Liegen alle knapp unter 100€!

Einzigst DDR II Speicher ist wieder etwas teurer geworden. Da würde ich entweder 3 oder 4 GB nehmen. Sollte für dich reichen!

Sind jetzt nur beispiele wie man relativ günstig an relativ schnelle Hardware kommt


----------



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

Sollte schon so sein das dann auch Spiele drauflaufen die in 1-2 Monaten rauskommen.. Will ja nicht jeden Monat neue Hardware kaufen 

Könnte mir jemand vielleicht was zusammenstellen? wie gesagt wenig ahnung von Hardware..


----------



## ATImania (29. Dezember 2009)

Siehe mein System in der Signatur! Das ist von der Hardware her im großen und ganzen 1,5 - 2 Jahre alt aber aktuelle Games laufen immer noch in 1920x1080 @ High flüssig > 30 Fps!

Die von mir genannte Hardware sollte locker reichen um dich die nächsten 1,5 - 2 Jahre zufrieden zu stellen. Für alles andere müsstest du dann entsprechend auch mehr Geld investieren wenn es AM3 mit einem Phenom II X4 sein soll 

Was würdest du denn ausgeben wollen??


----------



## Kalkleiste (29. Dezember 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> joa also im Bereich um die 300€ bekommst du schon ein relativ gutes AM2+ Board mit einem vernünsftigen Dual -oder Triple Core von AMD. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht der absolute Highend gamer bist oder?? Dann würde evtl. auch ein relativ günstiger AMD Athlon X2 7750+ (2,7 GHz) für dich in frage kommen. Liegen vom Preis her zwischen 50 - 60€.
> 
> Als Grafikkarte könntest du entweder zwischen einer Radeon HD 4770 / 4850 oder 4870 wählen oder wenn es nVidia sein soll, dann evtl. eine GTS 250??
> 
> ...



Bei RAM is mehr als 4 GB sowieso quatsch weil du warscheinlich n 32 bit OS hast.
Ansonsten als vierkerner vllt noch der AMD Athlon II X4 .
Ich würde ATI nehmen alleine schon wegen DX11
vllt diese hier
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

und dann guten DDR2 RAM (wenn AM3 Board dann is DDR3 von nöten)
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS 

N gutes Board vllt dieses hier ( das Jetzt AM2+, gegebenfalls AM3)
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

und dann CPU (gegebenenfalls Phenom II)
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

das hängt davona b was du ausgeben willst 
Das is jez nich unbedingt extrem Highendaber für dich müsste es reichen
Aber ich komme leider auf 328 € O.ô
ich gehe ma,l davon aus das du HDD und Laufwerke weiter verwenden wirst.
ich war mal so frei ne konfig zu machen^^


----------



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

ja klar Festplatte und Laufwerk bleiben wenn schon denn schon ^^

Ich guck mir mal die von euch genannten dinge an 

danke schonmal 
gruß Vogelfrei

@ATImania : 300 euro... was hast du für deinen bezahlt?
Könnte ich von meinem altem nochwas übernehmen?


----------



## Kalkleiste (29. Dezember 2009)

Vogelfrei schrieb:


> ja klar Festplatte und Laufwerk bleiben wenn schon denn schon ^^
> 
> Ich guck mir mal die von euch genannten dinge an
> 
> ...



Klar HDD und Laufwerke und Gehäuse^^ mehr nich AGP is fast tot , und wir sind inzwischen bei DDR3 und zum Sockel A sage ich nichts, aber interessant wäre ob du deine festplatten bereits über S-ATA dran hast oder noch über die breitbandkabel wie heißen die noch, achja P-ATA


----------



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

P-ata ^^

wie gesagt schon älter.^^


----------



## ATImania (29. Dezember 2009)

Vogelfrei schrieb:


> @ATImania : 300 euro... was hast du für deinen bezahlt?
> Könnte ich von meinem altem nochwas übernehmen?


 
Also mein PC hat vor etwas über 1 Jahr 285€ gekostet. Habe dann im Juli die Radeon HD 4850 für 110€ und 4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR II Speicher für 55€ dazu gekauft. Also zusammen ~450€ (nur mit der 320 GB Hitachi Festplatte). 

Heute würdest du genau den selben Rechner auch schon für etwas über 300€ bekommen evtl. sogar weniger wenn du alte Teile wie Laufwerk, HDD usw. weiter verwendest. 

Aber bei mir ist es jetzt auch nur noch eine frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Games deutlich schlechter laufen bzw. ich die Grafik runterschrauben muss  vielleicht noch 1/2 oder 3/4 Jahr, dann wird es auch langsam eng schätze ich mal. Also einen etwas stärkeren CPU würde ich dir dann doch empfehlen. Die Grafikkarte kann ich aber nach wie vor nur empfehlen


----------



## Vogelfrei (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke jungs! merk ich mir


----------

